# Help to decide on monopod: RRS, Gitzo or Benro?



## Perio (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello guys! I need to pull the trigger and get a monopod no later than tomorrow. Heaviest combo is Canon 5diii+200 f2+600 Ex-RT; my height is 5'9". So, after lots of research I'm choosing between RRS MC-34, Gitzo GM5541 and Benro C49F. RRS MH-02 tilt-head will go on the top. This is my first monopod, so not sure if twist vs. 

*RRS MC-34:* top quality; up to 50 pound load capacity; 4 sections; 0.7 kg weight; maximum length 171 cm; minimum length 55 cm; $330 USD.

*Gitzo GM5541:* top quality; up to 55 pound load capacity; 4 sections; 0.9 kg weight; maximum length 162 cm; minimum length 55 cm; ~335 USD.

*Benro C49F:* top quality (?); up to 55 pound load capacity; 5 sections; 0.6 kg weight; maximum length 171 cm; minimum weight 48.5 cm; ~$135-150 USD.

Which one would you recommend to get based on your experience and my needs? Money is not really an issue, but it's always good to save some (and get some more stuff)  I'm open to any suggestions. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eli452 (Apr 24, 2014)

You cant go wrong with the RRS or Gitzo legs. I do not know benro enough to comment. But, if "Money is not really an issue" I'll go with the RRS simply unify purchase with the head.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2014)

I went with the RRS. Based on your specs, it's lighter yet longer extended and the same collapsed. Plenty strong ( I use mine with a 600/4L IS II and 1D X. 

I've used both flip and twist locks, and I far prefer the twist.


----------



## Perio (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestions, guys. Neuro, I believe you have a Storm iM2500 case. Does RRS MC-34 fit into it when it's collapsed? Have you tried to put it there? Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2014)

Perio said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, guys. Neuro, I believe you have a Storm iM2500 case. Does RRS MC-34 fit into it when it's collapsed? Have you tried to put it there? Thanks.



I don't think it will, but maybe on the diagonal? I'll try it in a few minutes and let you know...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2014)

It certainly doesn't fit with the MH-02 attached, which is what I was thinking above. It looks like the monopod without the head will fit diagonally in the im2500 - I say looks like because I attached the MH-02 with Loctite Blue, so it's not something I plan to remove unless absolutely required. However, by removing the leg sections (as a group) and with the head attached to the top section, both pieces fit diagonally in the im2500. That would work for travel - RRS legs disassemble in the field, no tools, but you'd want to wrap the exposed threads (to keep them clean and protect case contents from the lightly oiled threads), and you'd need to keep track of the two small semicircular collar pieces. 

One more tip - the RRS TQB-64 quiver bag perfectly holds the MC-34 with the MH-02 attached.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 24, 2014)

Have a look at the Gitzo GM 2541 - it will support any current Canon lens (though it looks like it won't!) and is very light. For a lighter Tele like your 200 F2 it is more than adequate. I was quite happy with my 2541 when I had a Canon 600 F4, now I have the (lighter) 800 F5.6 it makes even more sense. My only criticism of the GM2541 is that the grip is very narrow when you are controlling long (500mm +) lenses - for shorter lenses like my 300 F2.8 it is just the job!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought a high end Benro tripod a few years back, and now the rubber is falling off the twist locks. I called to order replacements and was told that it was gray market. Since I still had the original box, I took a photo with the USA distributor label attached. Then, the support person said he didn't know that they had imported and sold them. The bottom line: No parts of any kind are available from Benro. The rubber grips are a minor item, but if a needed part fails, its a $450 piece of junk.

I'd stick with a company that supports their products.


----------



## Perio (Apr 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It certainly doesn't fit with the MH-02 attached, which is what I was thinking above. It looks like the monopod without the head will fit diagonally in the im2500 - I say looks like because I attached the MH-02 with Loctite Blue, so it's not something I plan to remove unless absolutely required. However, by removing the leg sections (as a group) and with the head attached to the top section, both pieces fit diagonally in the im2500. That would work for travel - RRS legs disassemble in the field, no tools, but you'd want to wrap the exposed threads (to keep them clean and protect case contents from the lightly oiled threads), and you'd need to keep track of the two small semicircular collar pieces.
> 
> One more tip - the RRS TQB-64 quiver bag perfectly holds the MC-34 with the MH-02 attached.



Great, thanks a lot for your time, Neuro. You're very helpful, as always.


----------



## Perio (Apr 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I bought a high end Benro tripod a few years back, and now the rubber is falling off the twist locks. I called to order replacements and was told that it was gray market. Since I still had the original box, I took a photo with the USA distributor label attached. Then, the support person said he didn't know that they had imported and sold them. The bottom line: No parts of any kind are available from Benro. The rubber grips are a minor item, but if a needed part fails, its a $450 piece of junk.
> 
> I'd stick with a company that supports their products.



Thanks a lot for sharing your experience. I've read a few stories online when people had hard time getting the spare parts for their Induro/Feisol tripods/monopods. Actually, I've heard the same is true for Gitzo, when people had to ship their gear to Italy. 

My feeling is that if I keep the monopod for many years, it should be the best quality. Especially considering that the difference in a price in a long run is not that significant.


----------



## pwp (Apr 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've used both flip and twist locks, and I far prefer the twist.


Well, I've used both twist and flip locks, and I far prefer the flip! 

OP, you'll have to have a play in-store and work out what's best for you.
If you're tall, make sure it's long enough for you to stand at your full height.
And get a head with a QR ArcaSwiss plate.

A monopod is also a reassuring piece of kit to carry by hand back to your car after a late night gig.

-pw


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought the Benro, like it a lot. Used it with a 500 f/4 series 1, and a 200 f/2. No problems, owned it 3 years now.


----------



## Perio (Apr 25, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> I bought the Benro, like it a lot. Used it with a 500 f/4 series 1, and a 200 f/2. No problems, owned it 3 years now.



I've read that the wrist wrap in Benro C49F is of a cheap quality, is that correct? I know you mentioned that the monopod works great for you, but have you ever contacted Benro for any parts or warranty related issues? Is it easy to deal with their customer support?


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 25, 2014)

Perio said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Benro, like it a lot. Used it with a 500 f/4 series 1, and a 200 f/2. No problems, owned it 3 years now.
> ...



No, I've not contacted them. It turns out mine is the C48F, so my mistake. It's possible the C49F is not as good, I don't know. Mine is just 4 sections, like the others you're comparing. A 5 section monopod, if it is the same height, just might be less rigid, and less strong. Mine is rated to around 55 pounds, if I recall correctly.

Not really used the wrist strap very much, the quality seems fine to me though. I really like how the flip locks work, have a nice feel. Also like the foam grip. Also, the pivoting foot is quite nice, has just the right amount of resistance...and the foot itself is just the right size...has rough tread on the bottom. The feel is fairly heavy duty, I get a sense of rigidity. I suppose there might be better monopods, but they probably cost a bit more, and probably weigh more. Like I said, no complaints, no reason to call for warranty service. My cousin that has the 1DX, bought a different brand, and I forget which one it is (might be Induro...but it's probably the Gitzo). His is of larger diameter (but seems like the weight rating is similar), and the top plate is larger diameter (his top plate seems about 4 inches diameter, but it might be less). 

But the leg sections on his, twist rather than flip to lock, which is quite tedious to deal with...takes a lot longer to extend and retract. And he still felt his was not heavy duty enough for his series 1 600 f/4L. I wasn't there when he tried it, so I can't say how it felt. I've asked if he would let me try it on either his or my monopod again, and he said no...lol. He is 74 years old, so that is probably a factor with how it felt to him. He's not weak or small in stature at all, but he's very used to using his 600 on a Wimberly head, on a very heavy duty tripod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2014)

pwp said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I've used both flip and twist locks, and I far prefer the twist.
> ...



Definitely an individual preference. With flip locks, you can tell visual when they're locked, which can be reassuring. I find twist locks faster, as the whole stack can be gripped so you loosen them all at once. The RRS locks open with 1/4-turn, very easy to operate. 

With the monopod, it's useful to extend the first extending section part way, the others fully if needed, and use the partially-extended section to adjust height during shooting. The twist lock is good for that, as it can be loosened just slightly and the load gently lowers (even the 600 II). The flip-locks I've used have been all-or-none. 

Also, many flip locks require a tool for disassembly, and since the Benro comes with tools, I assume that's the case. If you use your monopod in salt water or a silty river, you'll may need to clean it – I'd rather not need to bring (or forget to bring) a needed tool.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 25, 2014)

Perio said:


> ....... I've read a few stories online when people had hard time getting the spare parts for .......... Actually, I've heard the same is true for Gitzo, when people had to ship their gear to Italy. .......


I was wanting a part for my Gitzo GT2531LVL tripod.
On the gitzo.us product page is a parts list, I phoned B&H to order with the part number on hand. B&H gave me a price, said it would likely take 4 to 6 weeks to arrive, so I ordered it.
Part arrived about a week and a half later from a Manfrotto service center in Arizona.

It might be worth noting that the part I wanted was not one that would likely fail in normal use, mine hadn't failed either, I wanted a spare to modify.





.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 25, 2014)

pwp said:


> .......
> Well, I've used both twist and flip locks, and I far prefer the flip! .....





neuroanatomist said:


> ....... I find twist locks faster, as the whole stack can be gripped so you loosen them all at once. The RRS locks open with 1/4-turn, very easy to operate. ....


I've used both, now prefer twist locks for speed and lack of protrusions to catch or break.
BUT, twist locks are only fast and sweet if the legs have an anti rotation feature as the RSS and Gitzo units being considered do have.

If one moves down market, I'm sure there are 'pods with freely rotating leg sections, those will be a nuisance to operate with twist locks. I just tried with Dad's old cheapie Stanrite, yuck. 




.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2014)

I personally prefer the ones that have the feet at the bottom so they become a make shift tripod on flat surfaces. I'm on my phone so it is a hassle to check if the ones you pointed to see like that, but that is what I'm leaning towards.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2014)

Another Rubber twist lock band drooped off my Benro last night, they just rot away. I have other tripods with this feature that have no issue, its poor quality of the material.

I have three Monopods right now, a Redege with twist locks, a old Bogen battle tank monopod with lever locking, and another aluminum unit that came with a lot of tripods and heads, so I've never used it.

Each has their good and bad points.

Only the Redege gets any use. Its a good product at a mid-range price, and tall enough for a 6-2 person. I used it while taking 5 hours of photos at a play rehearsal using my 70-200L and 5D MK III. I could not hold that combination for 5 hours, so after a while, I gave in and pulled out the monopod. The 2nd night, the rehearsal was only 3 hours, but I started with the monopod.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 25, 2014)

Funny, but I moved from twist locks on my hiking poles because they loosened or failed when I needed them most (can anyone say "face plant?") and am now very happy with flip lock CF hiking poles. They are just more certain and secure.

At the same time I moved from flip locks to twist locks on my tripod and monopod. I know it sounds paradoxical, but it is so much faster and easier to use in cold or bad weather or with gloves on. I guess the difference is that I set my hiking poles once and use them for the day while I use the camera equipment with frequent changes in position and length. I am nervous and re-check the twist locks frequently with my gear on top, but the only tripod reealted disaster I've ever had is when I actually tripped over one of the legs, not because the leg slipped.


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


That is a talent I have never developed.....and at my age I probably won't. For many years my main tripod was a Bogen I bought for my Bronica 66 and 645 cameras. It has a type of flip-lock I guess (recently had to replace one or two of the locking levers and they were still available after about 30 years). Got an Induro CF about a year ago and it has twist locks and I like everything about it but I just can't do the "loosen them all at once" thing.


----------



## Perio (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you all, guys. I ordered RRS MC-34 and MH-02.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

Perio said:


> Thank you all, guys. I ordered RRS MC-34 and MH-02.



Enjoy!


----------



## Perio (Apr 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all, guys. I ordered RRS MC-34 and MH-02.
> ...



Thanks, Neuro! You guys are definitely of great help for many newbies, including myself  I can't believe how much you guys know about different aspects of photography.

What amazes me is how often RRS has stuff out of stock. I think I got the last monopod in stock. I'd think that companies would try to expand their business by hiring more people/buying more equipment to not make people wait. Oh well, quality is the most important aspect I guess.

Another thing that looked strange to me is that the MC-34+MH-02 package is on sale now ($60 off). But the RRS says that the package will be discontinued when current stock is gone. Does it mean there's another model coming or it's just my wrong interpretation?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

Perio said:


> Another thing that looked strange to me is that the MC-34+MH-02 package is on sale now ($60 off). But the RRS says that the package will be discontinued when current stock is gone. Does it mean there's another model coming or it's just my wrong interpretation?



No idea what it means. Maybe something new coming, maybe they're going to stop offering a package discount on that setup for whatever reason.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 30, 2014)

I have the Manfrotto 681 (now called HD PRO MONOPOD (3-SCTN)) and it's worked well for me for the last 6+ years. It's reasonably prices and with a nice head from RRS or others works well and supports tons of weight. For me, spending a lot on a monopod doesn't make sense.


----------



## Perio (Apr 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I have the Manfrotto 681 (now called HD PRO MONOPOD (3-SCTN)) and it's worked well for me for the last 6+ years. It's reasonably prices and with a nice head from RRS or others works well and supports tons of weight. For me, spending a lot on a monopod doesn't make sense.



Hi mackguyver, thanks for your comments. You're absolutely right, Manfrotto 681 gets excellent reviews at BH and various forums. And I myself looked at Manfrotto 681, as well as at other brands (Induro, Feisol, etc) before. Although RRS/Gitzo monopods are more expensive, if you're using the same RRS tilt-head, the actual difference in cost is not that substantial. Not sure about the load capacity, but for Manfrotto 681 it is listed as ~26 pounds, and I wanted something more sturdy (maybe I shouldn't have). That's why I was choosing between monopods with load capacity around 40-50 pounds.

Another thing is for many of you guys tripod is much more useful than monopod, and you try to save more money for a good tripod. In my case, I currently have no plans on getting a tripod, that's why I wanted to get the monopod as great as I can get.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 30, 2014)

Perio said:


> Another thing that looked strange to me is that the MC-34+MH-02 package is on sale now ($60 off). But the RRS says that the package will be discontinued when current stock is gone. Does it mean there's another model coming or it's just my wrong interpretation?



It's the MH-02 Pro that is being discontinued because the head alone has the same discount too. I ordered mine a few days ago. I'm perfectly happy using the screw knob with the BR (B2-FABN), and now that it's cheaper than when I was considering ordering it at the end of least year, it's all to the better!


----------



## Perio (Apr 30, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that looked strange to me is that the MC-34+MH-02 package is on sale now ($60 off). But the RRS says that the package will be discontinued when current stock is gone. Does it mean there's another model coming or it's just my wrong interpretation?
> ...



OK, thanks for the info. Does that mean something new is coming? I went for the Pro because I've read Neuro's post on one of the earlier threads, where he explains why he chose Pro vs. L. I'm sure I'd be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that looked strange to me is that the MC-34+MH-02 package is on sale now ($60 off). But the RRS says that the package will be discontinued when current stock is gone. Does it mean there's another model coming or it's just my wrong interpretation?
> ...



When in doubt, ask... 

I just called RRS, and they told me they are discontinuing the MH-02 Pro because they sell the MH-02 LR (lever release clamp version) at about a 20:1 ratio to the Pro (screw clamp) version. No plans for a replacement, apparently. 

Personally, I went with the Pro version because I frequently carry the monopod with a large lens over my shoulder, and that puts the clamp right about where a backpack strap rests, and I was concerned about the lever catching on a strap. I do have the lever release clamps on my ballheads and gimbal, neither of those applications put the clamp in the same place for a shoulder carry, and otherwise the lever clamps are excellent.

You will still be able to get the MH-01 with a screw knob clamp, because the clamp is not integrated as it is on the MH-02. I prefer the MH-02 for the flexibility to use it with a camera plate, without needing tools to change the clamp orientation on the fly.

The rep did tell me they have stock on hand to last 'for a while', but I'd suggest if you are interested in the MH-02 Pro, get it soon.


----------



## dlleno (Apr 30, 2014)

If it were me I'd snap up that 02 pro head if your system is built around dissimilar brands andor you just like the screw knob. I have it and love it.... It's quiet in church lol. Asfor the monopod I chose gitzo because of a height requirement


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2014)

The other thing I like about the screw clamp is that I find it's easier to mount a heavy lens on a monopod with that vs. a lever clamp. The lever basically takes a full hand to operate. That's fine for a tripod which stands on its own, with the screw knob I can use thumb and some fingers to tighten while balancing the rig with that hand, and holding the lens in the other.


----------



## dlleno (Apr 30, 2014)

+1 on that. I haven't used the lever flavor, so I wouldn't have known that! The RRS knob is large and very effective. I'm really glad I got my MH-02 Pro head before they disappeared.


----------



## DigitalDivide (May 1, 2014)

I bought the MH-02 Pro a few weeks ago, and I'm very happy with the screw knob so far. I didn't realize there was such a strong preference for the lever clamp, so I'm glad I got it before they discontinued it. I'm using it with the Gitzo GM2541, which I ordered at the same time based on helpful advice from several forum members. 

The Gitzo has no trouble supporting my 5D2 with the 70-200 f/2.8 and 2x extender attached, which is the heaviest combination that I currently own. I'm also really pleased with the twist locks on this monopod (Gitzo calls it G-lock) - they are very fast to operate, and they hold tighter the more weight you put on them which in practice means that a quick twist is enough to lock them without having to check that they are fully tight. So much easier than the twist locks on my old Tiltall tripod.  I tried a Manfrotto in a camera store and I really didn't like the feel of the flip locks, but clearly this is very much a matter of personal preference...


----------



## mackguyver (May 1, 2014)

I also have the screw mount on my monopod as well and find it easier with the bigger lenses.


----------

